# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Timber Decking - Jarrah or Merbau??

## pdonners

Hi, we're in Newport VIC 3015.  We're in the process of installing landings & decking. Areas are a covered *Front Entry* at 2.7x1.7 with a step(s), exposed *Side Entry* at 1.34x1.15 with step(s) and an exposed *Backyard Entry* decking at 2x3 with step(s) on two sides with built in 'L' shape seating/bench(s) on the front end. Initially we had all intentions of putting in Merbau (140x19mm) to _match_ our internal Timber Flooring, which is WA Karri (180mm). *FYI:* with the decking/steps we're after that 'boxed' look finish.  Our _Chippy_ has just thrown in a _wobbly_; by not only recommending Jarrah but he suggests that tongue & groove decking is the way to go.  Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with regard to merbau/jarrah &/or tongue&groove/pencil rounded (reeded) decking???  Advice would be much appreciated...

----------


## Claw Hama

Hi Pdonners, I have put down mixed hardwood t&g on our own north facing verandah (Cal bungalow)
as was original 80ish years ago been down about a year or so and has been great as was the original. I have also used Merbau decking narrow and wide, t/pine and had no trouble with any of them. I haven't used Jarrah but I would be surprised if you had any problem with that. I would probably go for a decking board outside if uncovered rather than t&g so the water can run through rather than lay on the top or for that mater anywhere that will get wet too often and stay wet for extended periods of time. Depends who puts it down too!! I would rather use Jarrah than Merbau these days Merbau is almost extinct now apparently from over logging. Good luck.

----------


## Jo West

Hi - I have just put in a Merbau deck.  Now, I am not sure how much help this is, but the reason I chose Merbau is that at our local timber yard they have a decking display.  Its a board walk consisting of about 8  sections each made of a different hardwood.   The display has been outside, exposed to the weather for a couple of years.   The reason I chose Merbau is that of the timbers in the board walk it was the one that had best retained its colour and looked least weathered after a few years.   They didnt have Jarrah included in their display so this is no help in comparing the two woods, but it probably indicates Merbau should be fine

----------


## Steve Jackson

The reason there is a gap in decking (between the boards) is to allow for movement that is caused by the differential exspansion of each board in the outside environment.  T&G boards will crack and/or cup when they expand/contract in the constantly fluctuating outdoor environment - the impact of relative humidity on the equilibrium moisture content of the timber is what makes it swell and contract.  I would question the decking experience of any chippie that would use T&G boards for out side use.  Please tell me he is not using treated pine joists also..... 
Both these decking timbers are only class 2 durability,  I would go for the highest durability class you can afford (ie ironbark durability 1), you'll pay a little more but your decking will last much longer.    I build everything to last as long as possible and tend to use slavaged or remilled timbers that tend to be the highest quality.    Jarrah is a nicer looking timber than Merbau, there are environmental issues with both when new timber is used but salvaged (remilled) Jarrah is available. 
Steve.

----------


## Lexi01

Hi Pdonners, 
Another thing to think about when choosing your timber is what sort of house you have.  If you're in newport odds are you're in a nice old character home.  For the front porch of an edwardian or victorian you might want to think about using the same timbers they used to use on these houses (T&G Jarrah - left to go grey). 
For the back deck...I'd be using merbau.  Obviously when these houses were being built originally the back deck wasn't as prevalent as it is now so authenticity sin't really a factor. 
Just my opinion but I reckon the front of the house looks so much better if kept original.  And some nice T&G Jarrah left to weather and age (grey) gracefully would look brilliant.

----------

